# Minecraft mod 'Pixelmon' killed by Pokemon company



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Well, well. The biggest Minecraft mod which gave it some RPG elements and allowed players to battle has been sadly shutdown by Pokémon Company. This is kinda sad since it was one of the best Minecraft mods out there and it will be gone forever, no more developed and supported.

Link to PCGamer's article if you want to read or stuff
Should it been shutdown? Debate below.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 15, 2017)

There's nothing to debate. Regardless of differing opinions? They were within their right.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> There's nothing to debate. Regardless of differing opinions? They were within their right.


I guess but they killed the whole community which was behind it and supported it in every way possible. Also they killed high quality minecraft mod which some people only bought mc to play this mod.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2017)

I love how Nintendo is like, "Wow these fans sure do love our products! Here's a C&D, stop having fun."


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I guess but they killed the whole community which was behind it and supported it in every way possible. Also they killed high quality minecraft mod which some people only bought mc to play this mod.


Can't say I feel sorry for em. There's a risk that any indie devs need to be aware of when dealing in fan made games. That risk is being shut down by the original/current IP holders. Regardless of if you're doing it to show your love for the series or whatever.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2017)

it's already out though. Good luck stopping players to play.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

In more appealing news, Marshadow has officially been released today, Japan only, but won't stop sneaky hackers to use it, such as myself. It won't stop people from requesting it from hackers...such as myself. Really, none of this is new, of course such a mod would get shut down.


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Jul 15, 2017)

I've read about this on twitter and allegedly they were profiting of this mod so the shutdown was for a good reason


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 15, 2017)

XXXTORTELLINI said:


> I've read about this on twitter and allegedly they were profiting of this mod so the shutdown was for a good reason


Source for this bit of info?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I love how Nintendo is like, "Wow these fans sure do love our products! Here's a C&D, stop having fun."



Breezing through that article, the term "Nintendo" is actually mentioned only once, and the thread title makes it clear TPC are the ones that issued the takedown. Of course just because Nintendo's not to blame here, doesn't mean they are strangers to arguably unfair takedowns, but this isn't their dealing. It's like when Game Freak got shit over Pokemon Go in the beginning, they didn't develop that, Niantic did.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I love how Nintendo is like, "Wow these fans sure do love our products! Here's a C&D, stop having fun."



Breezing through that article, the term "Nintendo" is actually mentioned only once, and the thread title makes it clear TPC are the ones that issued the takedown. Of course just because Nintendo's not to blame here, doesn't mean they are strangers to arguably unfair takedowns, but this isn't their dealing. It's like when Game Freak got shit over Pokemon Go in the beginning, they didn't develop that, Niantic did.


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Jul 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Source for this bit of info?


Can't remember the account, I'll look for it


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Breezing through that article, the term "Nintendo" is actually mentioned only once, and the thread title makes it clear TPC are the ones that issued the takedown. Of course just because Nintendo's not to blame here, doesn't mean they are strangers to arguably unfair takedowns, but this isn't their dealing. It's like when Game Freak got shit over Pokemon Go in the beginning, they didn't develop that, Niantic did.


'Tis a satirical comment poking fun at all of the C&D coming from Nintendo/GameFreak in recent months. Only meant to be a playful nudge at the events without being looked too deep into.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> 'Tis a satirical comment poking fun at all of the C&D coming from Nintendo/GameFreak in recent months. Only meant to be a playful nudge at the events without being looked too deep into.



That must be satirical also because Game Freak hasn't issued takedowns, TPC, The Pokemon Company has. At least from recent memory.


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Jul 15, 2017)

"No surprise Pixelmon got shut down. Mod authors were making a "substantial income" from it. Fan made content should be hobby 1st, not a job."
@GavMakesGames on Twitter


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> That must be satirical also because Game Freak hasn't issued takedowns, TPC, The Pokemon Company has. At least from recent memory.


Someone is sending C&D notices to people and I was making funny comment. Now the joke is soiled, you soiled it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Someone is sending C&D notices to people and I was making funny comment. Now the joke is soiled, you soiled it.



It wasn't a funny comment to begin with, but whatever.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> It wasn't a funny comment to begin with, but whatever.


You win some, you loose some. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ A Goddess can't always be perfect
On topic. Sucks to see this mod go, but they were technically using copyrighted images and other stuff to make it happen.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

XXXTORTELLINI said:


> "No surprise Pixelmon got shut down. Mod authors were making a "substantial income" from it. Fan made content should be hobby 1st, not a job."
> @GavMakesGames on Twitter



I looked more into that.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Well, well. The biggest Minecraft mod which gave it some RPG elements and allowed players to battle has been sadly shutdown by Pokémon Company. This is kinda sad since it was one of the best Minecraft mods out there and it will be gone forever, no more developed and supported.
> 
> Link to PCGamer's article if you want to read or stuff
> Should it been shutdown? Debate below.


I can't say I've ever heard of this mod, but still, I can't say it wasn't expected.
Even the creators agree that it was expected.
Honestly, I'm surprised they don't shut down some mods sooner, like this one:


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I looked more into that.


I didn't look at the replies but with that additional info I can't feel sorry for the mod authors


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I looked more into that.
> snip


Honestly, even if they are using someone else's IP, they did all the work on creating the gameplay, story, music (assuming those are all original), and to some degree, the graphics. I can see why Nintendo (or TPC whatever) would not want them to do that, but it's still mostly original work. If they really care about their work, they would replace every infringing graphic with their own graphics in order to make it legal (ie not a derivative work) and then it would be fine to release, sell, or whatever they want.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of this mod, but still, I can't say it wasn't expected.
> Even the creators agree that it was expected.
> Honestly, I'm surprised they don't shut down some mods sooner, like this one:




I was really curious about that, it's still up?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Honestly, even if they are using someone else's IP, they did all the work on creating the gameplay, story, music (assuming those are all original), and to some degree, the graphics. I can see why Nintendo (or TPC whatever) would not want them to do that, but it's still mostly original work. If they really care about their work, they would replace every infringing graphic with their own graphics in order to make it legal (ie not a derivative work) and then it would be fine to release, sell, or whatever they want.


They used slightly changed themes afaik. The only sound there was was a battle sound. (Atleast the build of Pixelmon from 2013)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> I was really curious about that, it's still up?


Doesn't look real to me. Vanilla MC can't render that much unless it's a really long cblock code.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2017)

This would have made more sense 5 years ago when people actually still cared about Minecraft. 

Except you, the one person who still does. You know who you are.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I was really curious about that, it's still up?


I have no idea.


Felek666 said:


> They used slightly changed themes afaik. The only sound there was was a battle sound. (Atleast the build of Pixelmon from 2013)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


There's a TON of command blocks in that (watch the whole thing, it's really interesting)
But the graphics are just prerendered textures, using the data part of the blocks to make the max number of textures much higher than it would otherwise be.
Watch the whole thing, you'll like it


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Well, well. The biggest Minecraft mod which gave it some RPG elements and allowed players to battle has been sadly shutdown by Pokémon Company. This is kinda sad since it was one of the best Minecraft mods out there and it will be gone forever, no more developed and supported.
> 
> Link to PCGamer's article if you want to read or stuff
> Should it been shutdown? Debate below.


I played Pixelmon once.
Uninstalled it after an hour.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> This would have made more sense 5 years ago when people actually still cared about Minecraft.
> 
> Except you, the one person who still does. You know who you are.


Well, excuse me princess. 
There's a community which creates cool stuff so why drop it because there's a stereotype floating around? e.e

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thunder Hawk said:


> I played Pixelmon once.
> Uninstalled it after an hour.


It wasn't that great, honestly. It evolved into something better but it only was good in multiplayer, singleplayer was boring as hell.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Well, excuse me princess.
> There's a community which creates cool stuff so why drop it because there's a stereotype floating around? e.e


Actually, I do still play it from time to time myself. It isn't all that bad. I just like making shitty jokes.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jul 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Actually, I do still play it from time to time myself. It isn't all that bad. I just like making shitty jokes.


Meh, you're basically right. Great game, cancerous, and I mean CANCEROUS fanbase.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But anyways, wtf Nintendo? I'm in my rights to SHOOT someone that walks up to my front door. Doesn't mean I SHOULD. They should've just told him to stop profiting from download links to the mod. Fair Use, boys.


----------



## banzai200 (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm satisfied with this, reaaaaaly satisfied
never thought that this should even be a thing still, and now it isn't
and i'm happy by that


----------



## Meeooww (Jul 15, 2017)

Next on their list, any Nintendo related IP on the the Nexus forums to prepare for Skyrim on the Switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Meeooww said:


> Next on their list, any Nintendo related IP on the the Nexus forums to prepare for Skyrim on the Switch.


Pokémon Company issued this strike, not Nintendo nor Gamefreak.
But we can already see it happening. Even though you can use x character if you created your own asset for it.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Pokémon Company issued this strike, not Nintendo nor Gamefreak.
> But we can already see it happening. Even though you can use x character if you created your own asset for it.



I remember Junichi Masuda of GameFreak being interviewed when promoting Sun/Moon, rather than scorn the people that have made fanmade games, he actually said they should apply to work for them. It just shows who handles the takedowns, GF only really develop the main series games, I don't know if they develop any other Pokemon game. Like Colosseum and Gale of Darkness, definitely not them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I remember Junichi Masuda of GameFreak being interviewed when promoting Sun/Moon, rather than scorn the people that have made fanmade games, he actually said they should apply to work for them. It just shows who handles the takedowns, GF only really develop the main series games, I don't know if they develop any other Pokemon game. Like Colosseum and Gale of Darkness, definitely not them.


GameFreak actually encourages stuff like this.
Pokémon Company on other hand will take anything down that violates their Fair Use rights.
I think Colosseum was developed partially by them, the rest might have been done by other hand.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Doesn't look real to me. Vanilla MC can't render that much unless it's a really long cblock code.


It's real.


RustInPeace said:


> I was really curious about that, it's still up?


Yes.

Honestly, I'm upset. If they didn't like it, they could have shut it down when it began. At least Pokémon Cobalt and Amethyst can't be taken down.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 15, 2017)

sks316 said:


> At least Pokémon Cobalt and Amethyst can't be taken down.


Why not?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Why not?


It doesn't use any of TPC's designs or intellectual properties whatsoever.
Here's the website.
Here's the release video:


----------



## Vipera (Jul 15, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 15, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Just by naming it "Pokemon" they are playing with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemon Prism was a patch for pokemon crystal. All it did was having code that told the original game what to do. They didn't make any money off it or included the original ROM in any way, yet it still got taken down days before the final release. I hate them now. I've been waiting for that hack to finish for years. Sure, they are in their right to do so, but don't get surprised if the fans start leaving.


If they COULD take it down just for the name, they would have done so when the project began back in 2014.

Please don't compare this to Pokémon Prism. Pokémon Prism was a hack of an existing Pokémon game, using the assets from said game to create a new story. This is different. Pokémon Cobalt and Amethyst may use the name Pokémon, but I don't see that infringing on any copyright law in the universe. This game was built from the ground up, based on nothing but one law student's desire to create something groundbreaking in vanilla Minecraft.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't say I've ever heard of this mod, but still, I can't say it wasn't expected.
> Even the creators agree that it was expected.
> Honestly, I'm surprised they don't shut down some mods sooner, like this one:



That isnt a mod...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

natanelho said:


> That isnt a mod...


It's not, but it's pretty close.
Anyway, that's not the point, the point was that they should be shutting that down.
I mean, I'm glad they haven't, but I'm honestly surprised too, with all the projects they shut down on a monthly basis.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> They used slightly changed themes afaik. The only sound there was was a battle sound. (Atleast the build of Pixelmon from 2013)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It can do stuff like that, its just slow... I saw one emulator on mc that worked and I dont see a reason why this wont


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 15, 2017)

This mod was years old lol. I remember playing it when it first came out, was suuper basic and was just Minecraft with pokemon in it. Shame it got shut down though, cuz back then it was actually a super promising and fun mod. Oh well.


----------



## Tigran (Jul 15, 2017)

First off... Most fangame developers are idiots on a large scale. Sorry, they are.

Second:


dpad_5678 said:


> They should've just told him to stop profiting from download links to the mod. Fair Use, boys.


----------

